# We need to do this! Please read



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, i've never seen a PROPER list of invert species in the netherlands and/or belgium. I have seen multiple good lists of ant species, but it just saddens me that there are almost no lists about it... There is one list of spiders, but there are no pictures of the spiders, there is no desciption, only the names sorted (i'm not hating on the site!!!!!! I just wanted to say that real quick to not look like i'm hating a site that i want to see more of) 
Anyway, we should UNITE! i mean you guys/girls/ladies/gentlemen and i need to document the species of any and all inverts in the Benelux region on this thread and more, i'll end up making a HUGE powerpoint of something like that, crediting each and all of you people and release it on arachnoboards and try to ge it released in a physical copy.
If you took the time to read this, thank you and i hope you may be able to help.


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 9, 2017)

I'll start with Blaniulus guttulatus, a millimeter species, although the big one curled up I don't know the name of.
	

		
			
		

		
	



After that, we have Lithobius forficatus, a centipede , booth live in South Holland


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 9, 2017)

Bunyan van Asten said:


> Hello everyone, i've never seen a PROPER list of invert species in the netherlands and/or belgium.


I don't know about other inverts, but here is a list of spiders of the Netherlands.


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 10, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't know about other inverts, but here is a list of spiders of the Netherlands.


Yeah, sorry, I forgot to put the link in the post...


----------

